# Save your used butchers paper!!



## smokeburns (Oct 28, 2014)

Did a brisket last weekend and decided to hold on to the used butchers paper. To use on the charcoal chimney. I'm grilling some chicken breast tonight and decided to roll some of this used butchers paper up to start the chimney. Just took a little bit and it was like lighting a gasoline  soaked rag!


----------



## ryno21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Never thought of that, I been resorting to tearing sections out of my charcoal bags when I can't find newspaper.


----------



## smokeburns (Oct 30, 2014)

Lol. I've been doing the same thing! That works great too. I mean with computers , smartphones, iPad etc. who has newspaper laying around anymore?  I have however have been making a counsious effort to pick up free thrifty knickles and local newspapers when I'm out and about.


----------



## davidreynolds (Jan 4, 2015)

I have started using the paraffin wax cubes. They work in the fire box or in the chimney. Also drizzle a bit of veggie oil on your paper. It will burn longer.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2015)

Torn up brown grocery bags work too.


----------

